# Magic Jack gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



## heartlandpom (Mar 22, 2009)

This is my first post so hope it goes where it is supposed to
When I am speaking on my Magic Jack phone its keeps dialing in numbers? At first I thought it was me accidently hitting buttons, but I have been very careful lately when talking and haven't hit anything that I am aware of. I just made a call to my daughter and while we talked it cued in these numbers 198744458894. I don't think the numbers are always the same.
I have had several people complain lately of noises on their end and each time it is a number coming up on the screen.
Grateful for any advice someone could give me on how to stop this.

THanks
Dianne


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would not even let that come close to a computer.
See this thread on it.

Maybe it is phoning home to Magic Jack.

YMAX MagicJack Interrogation

I am going to replace my comcast phone hook up with this that I have to buy but it will not cost me anything each month unless I want the ooma premier.

http://www.ooma.com/

Costco has it for less right now.
$219.99 after $60 OFF Ooma Premium VoIP Phone...
Valid for orders placed 
February 27, 2009 through April 5, 2009.
It did end today the 22nd but they changed it.

Anyhow check out the videos and read up on it because this can run tru your home line any wire phone tru the home phone lines. 
I use the same type of thing but rent it each month from comcast and it works great but now I am going to change over to ooma.


----------



## heartlandpom (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry, I don't really get your thread. Maybe you could say your reply in simpler terms that I could understand


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I am saying that Magic Jack is not a good thing to have.

See the links I posted in the #5 post.
It is spyware and that is what I was meaning when I said it was phoning home.
The other links that only take you to google search is to show just how may other people and sites say the same thing.

By the way did you read the...magicJack™ Device and Software Terms of Service and Software License Agreement?
I bet you did not because they hide it so it is very hard to find and I could only find it by doing a google search.

Then the other links to the ooma is to tell you about another thing that is a whole lot better and it does not spy on you. You do not even need a computer to have there phone work. Well you do need the high speed internet DSL or cable that it works on.


----------



## mstarr (Jun 13, 2002)

I have heard that magic jack is something to stay away from, I have heard that you can't un-install it without a lot of effort.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes it is a lot worse then I knew mstarr till I looked into it more and seen how bad it was. 
Like you can have someone that comes over to see you and wants to make a call and says hey I can call for free if you let me use your computer so they plug that into your USB port and now you got them spying on your computer and even worse you never had a Software License Agreement with Magic Jack to install anything on your computer.


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

I suggest you read the following carefully:

http://askbobrankin.com/magic_jack_good_or_evil.html

In the TOS you agree that everything in your computer is fair game for them to know about, all web sites, email, and numbers called are their info.

But that's just wrong. The TOS says "Your registration data and certain other information about you are subject to this Terms of Service." Nowhere does it say that MJ software will snoop around on your hard drive, looking through your personal documents, reading your emails, or checking out what websites you've visited. And there's no evidence this is happening. Your "registration data" is your name, address, and other info you provided when you signed up. It's a big stretch of the imagination to assume that the "certain other information" includes "everything in your computer."

It's important to remember that ANY piece of software on your computer has the ability to access ANY file on that system. Your web browser, word processor, email program, even your anti-virus program -- they all have carte blanche to read, write, change, delete or transmit anything on your computer. But that doesn't mean they will.

It is true that the MJ TOS says they "may analyze the phone numbers you call and your registration information in order to improve the relevance of the ads." Okay, so they know your name, address, and who you call. I don't think most people would be concerned about that, because they're NOT listening to your conversations -- they're just looking at the numbers you dial. Let's make up a scenario... Suppose MJ determines that you are calling an auto insurance company, what's the worst that could happen? An ad for another insurance company might pop up on your screen? Horrors! Oh, and by the way... do you think that maybe your phone company ALSO knows who you are and who you call? Of course they do, and that doesn't make them evil.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*If it looks too good to be true, chances are that it is.*


----------

